# Cerwin Vega U-321



## 9-3Pilot (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm looking to replace the blown 12" woofers in a set of Cerwin Vega/ High Energy Design U-321 speakers, like these ones. Does anyone know the specs of these woofers, or any 12" woofers that would be a good match for replacement? Thanks to anyone who can help me.


----------

